# Mallard/Cross



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Shot SE of Bismarck in a corn field I believe. Interesting markings for sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats sweet.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That a GWT/Mallard cross?! The barring along the chest and the green speculum is what makes me think that. Otherwise the typical Mule duck (a.k.a. Pintail/Mallard cross)?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, we believe it is a Mallard/Pintail cross, except they typically have blue on the bill rather than yellow. I saw pictures of this bird freshly killed and he had yellow on the bill. This brings up the possibility of a Gadwall cross, since Brewers ducks typically have a bill like that, however the rest of the markings lean Pintail. I don't know?


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Duckslayer100 said:


> That a GWT/Mallard cross?! The barring along the chest and the green speculum is what makes me think that. Otherwise the* typical* Mule duck (a.k.a. Pintail/Mallard cross)?


im not too sure how typical these actually are


----------

